# Surf n' Turf



## LarryWolfe (Jun 29, 2008)

I marinaded some large peeled shrimp in Wolfe Rub Citrus, olive oil and diet mountain dew.........yes I said mountain dew.  I needed some acid to mix with the oil and that's all I had on hand that I thought would work with the rub.  Turns out it worked perfectly!  I also grilled a couple porterhouse, corn on the cob and made some couscous


----------



## big dude (Jun 29, 2008)

Super looking grub


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 29, 2008)

Now that's a meal!!!!!


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jun 29, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## Unity (Jun 29, 2008)

That looks wonderful, Larry.

--John
(Unlike the porterhouse I had Friday. Our neighbor invited the cul-de-sac folks for dinner and burned the steaks. Like 1/8" of solid char on one side. It wasn't easy to look as if we were enjoying our carbon-flavored, overdone meat.   )


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Jun 29, 2008)

Larry that's my kind of eating.  Looks great.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 29, 2008)

Great job Larry!


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Jun 29, 2008)

You need to move on down South Larry!!! That way I wouldn't have to cook!!!


----------



## JWJR40 (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi Larry,
Im going to have to give that a try.  Looks great, Thanks for the INVITE.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 30, 2008)

Looks real good but... Diet Mountain Dew?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 30, 2008)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Looks real good but... Diet Mountain Dew?



Better than using canned tomatoes for bruschetta!    

I've used Mountain Dew before mixed with other stuff for a marinade and it works pretty good.  Try it sometime!


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 30, 2008)

Yummy!!!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 30, 2008)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="007bond-jb":1tbyog8w]Looks real good but... Diet Mountain Dew?



Better than using canned tomatoes for bruschetta!    

I've used Mountain Dew before mixed with other stuff for a marinade and it works pretty good.  Try it sometime![/quote:1tbyog8w]
I'm going to inject my pork butt with it for Franklin and see what happens.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 30, 2008)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2rnpk5av][quote="007bond-jb":2rnpk5av]Looks real good but... Diet Mountain Dew?



Better than using canned tomatoes for bruschetta!    

I've used Mountain Dew before mixed with other stuff for a marinade and it works pretty good.  Try it sometime![/quote:2rnpk5av]
I'm going to inject my pork butt with it for Franklin and see what happens.[/quote:2rnpk5av]

Wouldn't that be some chit if you won!


----------



## DaveG (Jun 30, 2008)

Larry,
Clue me in on the timing here. I see your shrimp on before the steaks were flipped. Every time you post, it costs me $15 or more. Now I need shrimp.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 1, 2008)

DaveG said:
			
		

> Larry,
> Clue me in on the timing here. I see your shrimp on before the steaks were flipped. Every time you post, it costs me $15 or more. Now I need shrimp.



Hey Dave!  I put the steaks on first for about 3 minutes, then added the shrimp.  Two minutes later I flipped both and let the shrimp cook for 2 more minutes (4 min total) and the steak for 5 more minutes (10 minutes total) for med rare.  Hope this helps!


----------



## john a (Jul 1, 2008)

Real nice Larry, yes sir


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 1, 2008)

Fine looking grill work Larry.


----------

